# Does steroids show up in a British Army drugs test?



## deeroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if steroids show up when taking an Army drug test. I am currently taking Testprop 100 and Tri-test 400 and I am due to start the army but don't want these to show up on my drug test.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Does the Army not have a web page that you can access the info ???


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No they don't mate, I'm in the Navy and have been tested on-cycle countless times, and never known anyone else get thrown out via CDT either, only people I HEARD got thrown out for AAS are those who left their gear out without securing their lockers properly! :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope. they will be testing for reccy drugs.

Steroid tests would have to be carried out specifically and can be costly as well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well i have heard that we could now get tested for steroids working on the highways W$NK imo !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

no as far as i know they dont test for it cause was spking to someone whos in the forces and they said the lad who he was training with on his tour was massive but natty and the co`s were saying about him being on gear . which was ****ing the lad off cause he wasnt.

so im guessing if they did test for that sort of thing they would have just pulled him if for a test

obv dont take this as 100 % that u will be ok just putting a point across

ps if u do enquire anywere just remember not to give any details that could bite u in the ass haha


----------



## deeroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheers Lads, does anyone know if your first medical is any different? Im only at the application stage?

Does Chlomid bring your test levels down?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well when I did my first pre-joining medical I was still smoking weed and taking pills, so I doubt it, when we first arrived we were informed that we would ALL be drug tested at 6 weeks in, and we were, lost a few guys as well!! :laugh:

But what you need to know and accept is they could test everyone for AAS at any time, so you better be prepared the take the dismissal on the chin if you get caught! The government are cutting the forces to the bone, so if they wanted to reduce numbers further, they could test for AAS and maybe lose another few hundred, saves paying them out 20-80K each for redundancy!

Clomid is used post-cycle to increase natty test levels mate.


----------



## deeroid (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks mate im prob best off gettin in first and thru training first


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah clomid helps your HPTA axis get back to normal quicker! (balls come back from hibernation)

Should be aright though mate, loads of ppl on gear in the forces!

Damn right as well will make them better soldiers in my opinion


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

I got tested last month on cycle and eph aswell passed


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

deeroid said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if steroids show up when taking an Army drug test. I am currently taking Testprop 100 and Tri-test 400 and I am due to start the army but don't want these to show up on my drug test.


Not this again, why don't you download the the PDF from the MOD, all this info is widely available on the the net due to the FOI act.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

AndrewB said:


> I know aas dosnt show up on a normal military drug test as its a different test to test for steriods.
> 
> Does anyone know if t3/t4 and eph show up on the normal test?


Read my post above yours.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> I know aas dosnt show up on a normal military drug test as its a different test to test for steriods.
> 
> Does anyone know if t3/t4 and eph show up on the normal test?


Ephedrine will be detected if there is a test for amphetamines or ecstacy (they have the same breakdown products in urine). Just say you have flu, and are using a decongestant containing pseudoephedrine (which has the same metabolites) - Sudafed or Actifed.

I'm a chemist, and I was a scientist in the MOD for 7 years, me and my colleagues were always scared of drug tests and did a lot of research into the subject (probably more than we did for our work!)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything Conscript has said is spot on mate listen to him.You won't be tested specifically for steroids unless you are suspected of taking them and reported(or leave them out for your oppos to see).

You are right when you say you would be best off getting in and through training first,your training will involve stressful situations,mental as well as physical ,having side effects from gear is the last thing you need.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Also worth adding that when people say "I was on ephedrine and passed the test" that not all urine samples are tested it is a certain % of each batch so you could have taken a line of coke and an E and still pass as your sample may not be tested in the lab.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

gduncan said:


> Also worth adding that when people say "I was on ephedrine and passed the test" that not all urine samples are tested it is a certain % of each batch so you could have taken a line of coke and an E and still pass as your sample may not be tested in the lab.


eph,amphetamine,ecstacy,cocaine will have passed out of your system within 72 hours unless you are a serious addict. Dopamines like heroin,morphine,valium can stay in your system up to 10 days. Cannabis can stay in your system up to 90 days for a hard user and 10 days for a occasional smoker. Of course all these are dependant on users height,weight etc and more importantly drug quality. If you are unlucky enough to have a hairstrand test your pretty much fcuked!


----------



## Scott Martin (Jun 20, 2017)

I am waiting on my date for the assessment center in belfast does the assesment center test for d-bol dianabol as ive 3 weeks left of my course before I stop and dont want to chance it coming up in my system


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Scott Martin said:


> I am waiting on my date for the assessment center in belfast does the assesment center test for d-bol dianabol as ive 3 weeks left of my course before I stop and dont want to chance it coming up in my system


 What unit are you joining?

There is a chance they will check for steroids it's became standard practice post herrick to routinely carry out random aas tests on compulsory drug tests


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

ive been tested several times on cycle whilst in. test tren mast winny var t3 clen anadrol anavar, are the ones ive been tested on before. never had anything come back.


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

I wouldn't personally be on a cycle going through training.

Your pretty much guaranteed to get few CDTS in training and you just never know.

As it's a training depot you just never know what they test for.

when you get to your unit you can do what you want. No one will really give a s**t in your regiment. Seen guys been mega skinny then go away on tour and come back looking like the hulk I s**t u not.

everyone knows but no one really cares if blokes are on roids or not.


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

They "can" test for gear but what I'm told is they only do that if there's suspicion that your on. Most of the PTI's are on lol


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

bigdanwayoflife said:


> They "can" test for gear but what I'm told is they only do that if there's suspicion that your on. Most of the PTI's are on lol


 if the tested 3 Commando Brigade. you would proberly lose half Brigade over night lol


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

Erm yes that's correct! Lol when I was at Lympstone the PTI's were all on lol ?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

deeroid said:


> Cheers Lads, does anyone know if your first medical is any different? Im only at the application stage?
> 
> Does Chlomid bring your test levels down?


 How old are you mate? You said you were joining the army (16/17?) and you're using gear?? If you're this age (or 18/19/20) the gains you've yet to make (naturally) and will make through army training alone with decent food and time in the gym............ I don't understand why you're using gear at such a young age (I'm just guessing you're late teens as you're joining army) before you've achieved your physical and muscular potential, naturally??


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Christ, just realised original post was from 2011 lol


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

2011 I was still in 2011 lol

didn't realise


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

bigdanwayoflife said:


> They "can" test for gear but what I'm told is they only do that if there's suspicion that your on. Most of the PTI's are on lol


 That's not true post Afghan


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

Tricky said:


> That's not true post Afghan


 What are they adding to random CDT's now? I've been out ages now


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

bigdanwayoflife said:


> What are they adding to random CDT's now? I've been out ages now


 Yes now that herrick is over and the man power is no longer needed it was 1/10 to be tested for Aas and then cut to 1/6.

So there is a small chance your CDT sample could be one that is randomly selected for aas. I say randomly but I mean 1/6 out of infantry which are all males this is what we were told on a CDT brief and my unit has no females so I can't say it regularly cap badges that have women in their ranks are 1/6 or 1/10 or not at all unless there is reason to believe someone is on


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Yes now that herrick is over and the man power is no longer needed it was 1/10 to be tested for Aas and then cut to 1/6.
> 
> So there is a small chance your CDT sample could be one that is randomly selected for aas. I say randomly but I mean 1/6 out of infantry which are all males this is what we were told on a CDT brief and my unit has no females so I can't say it regularly cap badges that have women in their ranks are 1/6 or 1/10 or not at all unless there is reason to believe someone is on


 the navy totally different. they tell you the usual BS about every sample tested and for steroids etc. i been tested many times now and nothings come back got at least 5 friend who been tested on gear and nothings happened. i just stay away from eph supps and i reckon be golden. most lads know and senior rates know. tbh most the lads i know in 18-25 are on pills and coke every weekend znd shrooms etc lol.


----------



## 18650 (May 4, 2017)

They never test for steroids, I've had loads of CDT's (compulsory drug tests) when I was in the infantry and in the reg. The whole unit knew I was juicing, nobody cares about steroids. It's recreational drugs they're concerned with. I was juicing for most of my career in the army of eight years.


----------



## Neville (Dec 31, 2017)

18650 said:


> They never test for steroids, I've had loads of CDT's (compulsory drug tests) when I was in the infantry and in the reg. The whole unit knew I was juicing, nobody cares about steroids. It's recreational drugs they're concerned with. I was juicing for most of my career in the army of eight years.


 Go on the reg haha


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

18650 said:


> They never test for steroids, I've had loads of CDT's (compulsory drug tests) when I was in the infantry and in the reg. The whole unit knew I was juicing, nobody cares about steroids. It's recreational drugs they're concerned with. I was juicing for most of my career in the army of eight years.


 Not the best advice. I first started gear on squadron. Served for 6 years. Compulsory drug tests happen but the test for reccys. It costs alot more to test for steroids so they test when they are certain or been tipped off. I know of two lads kicked out for gear.

Just because you didn't experience it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------

